# Certain sites stall in Gentoo x64, no matter what browser.

## DanielWood

So here is the deal, no matter what browser I use, there are some sites that will stall in linux. I can RDP to my windows machine and it works fine, reboot into Vista and it works fine, I can open a SSH to one of my FC5 fileservers and run links without issue. I really have no idea where to troubleshoot from here. 

The site that I care about that is giving me issues is http://www.usaa.com

I can OCCASIONALLY get the sign in screen, I have successfully signed in ONCE, but couldn't navigate after that. Page titles will load, that's it, most of the time.

Let me know if any additional info is needed.

Browsers tried:

links

links2

firefox-bin (32bit)

firefox (Bon Echo x64)

Opera (32bit)

Konqueror

Epiphany

IE6 (IEs4linux)

IE7 (IEs4linux)

Hardware:

Asus P5B Deluxe

Tried:

-PCI bus gigabit adapter (skge driver)

-PCIe bus gigabit adapter (sky2 driver)

```

dew@Dew-Gentoo ~ $ uname -a

Linux Dew-Gentoo 2.6.20-gentoo #2 SMP Sat Feb 10 15:14:14 MST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

dew@Dew-Gentoo ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  31776  13   (issue was present before VMWare install)

vmmon                 181036  0 

fuse                   42160  4 

nvidia               7742616  24 

snd_hda_intel          20128  4 

snd_hda_codec         209280  1 snd_hda_intel

Trying to access www.usaa.com:

dew@Dew-Gentoo ~ $ /sbin/route -vFC

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.227.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet1

192.168.230.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet8

10.10.10.0      *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         10.10.10.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

Kernel IP routing cache

Source          Destination     Gateway         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.10.10.98     vnsc-pri.sys.gt 10.10.10.1            0      0       61 eth1

10.10.10.98     www.usaa.com    10.10.10.1            0      0        3 eth1

dworley.hsd1.ma 10.10.10.98     10.10.10.98     l     0      0        0 lo

10.10.10.98     vnsc-pri.sys.gt 10.10.10.1            0      0       61 eth1

vnsc-pri.sys.gt 10.10.10.98     10.10.10.98     l     0      0       61 lo

10.10.10.98     otc2.psu.edu    10.10.10.1            0      0        2 eth1

otc2.psu.edu    10.10.10.98     10.10.10.98     l     0      0        2 lo

terabyte2.test  10.10.10.98     10.10.10.98     il    0      0    26700 lo

www.usaa.com    10.10.10.98     10.10.10.98     l     0      0       37 lo

terabyte.test   10.10.10.98     10.10.10.98     il    0      0        0 lo

10.10.10.1      10.10.10.98     10.10.10.98     il    0      0        1 lo

10.10.10.1      ALL-SYSTEMS.MCA ALL-SYSTEMS.MCA ml    0      0        1 lo

10.10.10.98     terabyte.test   terabyte.test         0      1        0 eth1

10.10.10.98     www.usaa.com    10.10.10.1            0      0        0 eth1

10.10.10.98     www.usaa.com    10.10.10.1            0      0        0 eth1

10.10.10.98     dworley.hsd1.ma 10.10.10.1            0      0        2 eth1

10.10.10.98     terabyte2.test  terabyte2.test        0      1        0 eth1

10.10.10.98     www.usaa.com    10.10.10.1            0      1        9 eth1

Dew-Gentoo.test Dew-Gentoo.test Dew-Gentoo.test l     0      37       7 lo

dmesg:

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo (root@Dew-Gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #2 SMP Sat Feb 10 15:14:14 MST 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda4

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ffa0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ffa0000 - 000000007ffae000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ffae000 - 000000007ffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ffe0000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524192) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000fae40

ACPI: XSDT (v001 A M I  OEMXSDT  0x09000605 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000007ffa0100

ACPI: FADT (v003 A M I  OEMFACP  0x09000605 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000007ffa0290

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x09000605 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000007ffa0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x09000605 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000007ffa0400

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x09000605 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000007ffae040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0483 A0483035 0x00000035 INTL 0x20060113) @ 0x0000000000000000

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007ffa0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524192) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007ffa0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      158

    0:      256 ->   524192

On node 0 totalpages: 524094

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 2352 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 1590 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7110 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512986 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009e000 - 000000000009f000

Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

Nosave address range: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ee00000)

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 36672 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 514576

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2054716k/2096768k available (5187k kernel code, 41660k reserved, 2469k data, 328k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6404.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=12808815)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 25000716

Detected 25.000 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6400.34 BogoMIPS (lpj=12800692)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz stepping 06

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 3200.092 MHz processor.

migration_cost=12

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0A08

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0200

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0B00

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0800

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C04

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:01' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:06' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:07' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:08' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:09' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0a' and the driver 'system'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:03.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[feaff800-feafffff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: f7f00000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: bfe00000-dfdfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: dfe00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fe100000-fe1fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fe000000-fe0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fe200000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-880fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

DLM (built Feb 10 2007 06:42:57) installed

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Feb 10 2007 06:43:12) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Feb 10 2007 06:43:15) installed

Lock_DLM (built Feb 10 2007 06:43:15) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 965G Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0677): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707]

ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0677): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000e7ca50]

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

skge 1.9 addr 0xfeaf4000 irq 19 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9

skge eth0: addr 00:18:f3:75:42:89

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

sky2 v1.10 addr 0xfe0fc000 irq 17 Yukon-EC Ultra (0xb4) rev 2

sky2 eth1: addr 00:18:f3:75:62:7c

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

pnp: the driver 'i8042 kbd' has been registered

pnp: the driver 'i8042 aux' has been registered

pnp: the driver 'i8042 kbd' has been unregistered

pnp: the driver 'i8042 aux' has been unregistered

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

JMB363: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:03:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

JMB363: chipset revision 2

JMB363: 100% native mode on irq 16

JMB363: dma_base is invalid

ide0: JMB363 Bus-Master DMA disabled (BIOS)

JMB363: dma_base is invalid

ide1: JMB363 Bus-Master DMA disabled (BIOS)

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

JMB363: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:03:00.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

JMB363: chipset revision 2

JMB363: 100% native mode on irq 17

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520AW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide2 at 0xbc00-0xbc07,0xb882 on irq 17

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

hde: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.05 Mon Oct 02 11:21:32 PDT 2006

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq ilck stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000064E900 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000064E980 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000064EA00 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000064EA80 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000064EB00 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000064EB80 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 625142448 sectors: LBA48 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 0

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 312500000 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 0

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi4 : ahci

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi5 : ahci

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200JD-22K 08.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1600ADFD-7 20.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 312500000 512-byte hdwr sectors (160000 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdb: 312500000 512-byte hdwr sectors (160000 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

aoe: AoE v32 initialised.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfebff400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfebff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000e080

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d880

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 5-1.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 5-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 5-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-1.4: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 5-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3

HID device not claimed by input or hiddev

input: G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.11 Keypad [G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 06:45:53 Feb 10 2007

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 328k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:696: codec_mask = 0x1

hda_codec: Unknown model for AD1988, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2156: autoconfig: line_outs=4 (0x12/0x25/0x24/0x16/0x0)

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2160:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2164:    hp_outs=1 (0x11/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2172:    inputs: mic=0x17, fmic=0x14, line=0x1a, fline=0x0, cd=0x18, aux=0x0

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 10:19:35 PST 2006

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.6.3

Adding 3911816k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911816k

sky2 eth1: enabling interface

sky2 eth1: ram buffer 0K

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

sky2 eth1: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 3 at 1:00.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

skge eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

skge eth0: disabling interface

/dev/vmmon[6716]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[6716]: Module vmmon: initialized

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6757 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: peer interface eth0 not found, will wait for it to come up

bridge-eth0: attached

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6785 (vmnet-natd)

/dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1158: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, fragsize=0x4000, format=0x511

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x8, stream=0x1, channel=0, format=0x511

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x8, stream=0x0, channel=0, format=0x0

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6938 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6939 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: hub 1 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6967 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6959 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

vmnet1: no IPv6 routers present

vmnet8: no IPv6 routers present

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1158: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, fragsize=0x1000, format=0x11

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x11

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x4, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x11

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0xa, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x11

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x5, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x11

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x6, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x11

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x4, stream=0x0, channel=0, format=0x0

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0xa, stream=0x0, channel=0, format=0x0

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x5, stream=0x0, channel=0, format=0x0

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x6, stream=0x0, channel=0, format=0x0

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x4, stream=0x0, channel=0, format=0x0

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:625: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x0, channel=0, format=0x0

```

----------

## morgant

If you haven't already got this sorted out, maybe I can help narrow things down. I run an x64 system (hp dv6000z) with some similar configuration. I navigated around the USAA site for a while to see if I could reproduce the problem, but things worked fine for me. I checked out the gentoo-wiki page on this board (http://gentoo-wiki.com/ASUS_P5B_Deluxe#Networking) and it seemed to indicate that this board was fairly sketchy support-wise, but that there were at least a few gentoo sources that supported it (2.6.18-r3, specifically). Have you tried an older kernel to see if you get better results? 

I also noticed that the forcedeth module and some other network drivers show up in dmesg. Have you tried taking those out, just to see if they are asserting themselves on cards they shouldn't be? Have you tried making the NIC drivers modules?

My final suggestion would be to bust out wireshark and tcptraceroute (or your tracing tools of choice) and see where the packets are being dropped. Is the computer even sending the requests?

Hopefully one of these suggestions gets you somewhere.

----------

## spafbi

I recently encountered similar symptoms at work.  Some sites were working one day, weren't the next.  Apparently, the network folks decided to make things better.    :Mad:   Anyway, after spending a few days researching the issue, I found it's likely they implemented a RFC broken router or proxy, but I won't go into details at the moment.  Anyway, after much dinking around on my own, I found this combo of settings did the trick as a workaround for their goof.  As root, try this to modify your TCP performance settings.

```
cp /etc/sysctl.conf /etc/sysctl.conf.bak

cat << END_SCRIPT >> /etc/sysctl.conf

# TCP performance tuning entries:

# Set maximum TCP window sizes to 100 megabytes

net.core.rmem_max = 104857600

net.core.wmem_max = 104857600

# Set minimum, default, and maximum TCP buffer limits

net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096 524288 104857600

net.ipv4.tcp_wmem = 4096 524288 104857600

# Set maximum network input buffer queue length

net.core.netdev_max_backlog = 30000

# Disable caching of TCP congestion state (2.6 only); fixes a bug in some Linux stacks.

net.ipv4.tcp_no_metrics_save = 1

# Disable TCP timestamp support to reduce CPU use

net.ipv4.tcp_timestamps = 0

# Disable SACK support; esp beneficial for systems with very fast bus to memory interface

net.ipv4.tcp_sack = 0

END_SCRIPT

sysctl -p

```

BTW:  I found these settings on one of NASA's sites... http://www.nren.nasa.gov/tcp_tuning.html

----------

## iainvt

swiftfox?

----------

